# Best de-icing Salt in the World?



## JackofallTrade$ (Jan 27, 2016)

Local news story on what some people claim is the best salt in the world. You think its worth it? Organic and melts down to 0 degrees. Red tint is nice to help see it too. They supply it to 28 states apparently.

2:30 minute video:
https://www.ksl.com/?sid=37862061&nid=148

Ice Slicer is the way they market it:
http://www.iceslicer.com/

OR is white salt good enough?


----------



## JackofallTrade$ (Jan 27, 2016)

*Where I'm coming from*

Some other background on me
My first year running snowblowing crews and doing lots of salting so with all of your help on this forum I've been learning. I started out with some spreaders which broke, so I bought a snowex drop spreader and a used earthway boadcast spreader. My guys never used the drop spreader so I bought two Snowex Sp85 broadcast spreaders (about $500 ea) that hold 150 lbs if you really top them off, they've been working great and we work them hard. We do residential, commercial, lots of walks and driveways at HOAs. So even if I had a VBox I'd still have to run some push spreaders.

Bought lots of pallets of bags since we've have the biggest winter in years here in Utah (used 15 tons in bags) and all this forum's talks of bulk salt got me wanting to try that. Plan is to buy a skid steer and Vbox next year.

Anyway I saw this on my local news and apparently the claim is this is the best salt in the world? I can get it for $35 a ton for road salt and they have a product that would even work in gravity fed and push spreaders they call medium or Ice slicer Zero that is baked dry and consistent size. (better for walking on vs. driving on) Its $55/ton

The salt mine is 6 hours round trip from me. But the main Morton Solar salt plant is 1.5 hours round trip and is only $17/ ton. However this is the fancy organic salt that melts down to 0. White salt only melts to 18 degrees.
Thoughts?


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Being you are already there, you should be looking at Magnesium Chloride. It will take you down to -10 and its glutten free


----------



## chad1234 (Dec 4, 2011)

Where can buy salt at $35/ton?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JackofallTrade$;2104245 said:


> Some other background on me
> My first year running snowblowing crews and doing lots of salting so with all of your help on this forum I've been learning. I started out with some spreaders which broke, so I bought a snowex drop spreader and a used earthway boadcast spreader. My guys never used the drop spreader so I bought two Snowex Sp85 broadcast spreaders (about $500 ea) that hold 150 lbs if you really top them off, they've been working great and we work them hard. We do residential, commercial, lots of walks and driveways at HOAs. So even if I had a VBox I'd still have to run some push spreaders.
> 
> Bought lots of pallets of bags since we've have the biggest winter in years here in Utah (used 15 tons in bags) and all this forum's talks of bulk salt got me wanting to try that. Plan is to buy a skid steer and Vbox next year.
> ...


I used the "original" Ice Slicer in my lots, it works very well down to about -5*. 
For walks I use a Morgro product (also from Utah) called Snow Plow which is good down -27*. 
When it's really cold and there's no sun in the forecast I'll mix a blend of Ice Slicer and Snow Plow.


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

What does the Ice Slicer Elite sale for per ton or bulk bag.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like a really good product, but after our experience with Magic O and IBG treated salt, I would put it up against any product out there for melting, Ice prevention and Environmental benefits in it.


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

Zero Ice is awesome


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Where are you getting salt for those prices?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

If it were the best everyone would be using it.


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok how about a price per ton on ice slicer ls, and elite. It must be great!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't go through enough to buy bulk and not set up to. I think bulk is $65t and I last paid $6.90 a 50# bag when buying a skid.

Guys back east probably haven't heard mulch aboot it because it's mined in Utah and shipping cost is probably an issue. Being mined in Utah it's widely distributed in the west.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Salt is salt.


----------

